# Largest drive Edge will format itself



## tommage1

Has anyone found out what is the largest drive an Edge will format itself? I'm assuming 3TB like the Bolt but maybe not? Has anyone upgraded to a drive larger than 3TB, if so, how, MFSR or MFST?


----------



## mllacey

I'm wondering the same but have not seen attempts in the fourm to upgrade the TiVo Edge hard Drive. I find find a video on YouTube for a Weakness external hard installation.


Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiwolve

+1


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> I'm wondering the same but have not seen attempts in the fourm to upgrade the TiVo Edge hard Drive. I find find a video on YouTube for a Weakness external hard installation.


Yes, they sell larger than 3TB I think but don't know how they do it. Have not heard of a user done upgrade or replacement. From the video can see the Sata drive connection is one piece (power and data) so they made a custom cable so they could connect to data only


----------



## mllacey

tommage1 said:


> Yes, they sell larger than 3TB I think but don't know how they do it. Have not heard of a user done upgrade or replacement. From the video can see the Sata drive connection is one piece (power and data) so they made a custom cable so they could connect to data only


I have been searching for the cable that they are using but have only found the Female 22 pin vs the Male 22 pin version that they are using.


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> I have been searching for the cable that they are using but have only found the Female 22 pin vs the Male 22 pin version that they are using.


They built that cable themselves. I am thinking might be able to use a Sata data cable with a male end at one end. Break off the plastic tabs to each side of the connection.


----------



## mllacey

The following is from the self install kit for their TiVo Edge external drive.

Note the cable in the middle. It connects to the TiVo Sata cable rather than directly to the Sata port, effectively providing an eSATA connection to it's eSATA chassis.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> The following is from the self install kit for their TiVo Edge external drive.
> 
> Note the cable in the middle. It connects to the TiVo Sata cable rather than directly to the Sata port, effectively providing an eSATA connection to it's eSATA chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the cable in the middle connects to the one piece Sata connection on the Edge board. But only uses the data. Then runs out of the Edge and connects to the extender cable which connects to the external case. They basically go Sata to ESata. When doing that the enclosure is very important, not all will work with a Tivo since there are electronics involved in the ESata connection. That case looks similar to what I used for my Bolt external upgrade. It is probably a Rosewill, mine is a Sabrent, I think they can be the same/similar. I personally prefer Sata to Sata, no Esata electronics to possibly cause issues. If I was going to do a Edge upgrade I'd try the cable I pictured to connect to the port inside the Edge (hopefully connection would still be snug after breaking off the tabs), run it out of the Edge, then have another cable connect to it, the second cable connects directly to the Sata port on the drive in the enclosure. Then the two cables connect in the middle. Use the power connection in the enclosure to power the drive (enclosure must allow separate connections to data and power to the actual drive).


----------



## mllacey

I will let you know as my Cable TiVo Edge is on its way and plan to upgrade from 2TB to 10TB.

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> I will let you know as my Cable TiVo Edge is on its way and plan to upgrade from 2TB to 10TB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


Sounds good, am interested. FYI here is my thread on the external for the Bolt (this would be exactly the same except for the cable which connects to the MB since the Edge has the one piece connection.) The model of the enclosure I used is further down in the thread. Keep in mind I did NOT test it with the Esata port on the enclosure, I went strictly Sata to Sata.

TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive


----------



## mllacey

I recently did the same.

















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

Very nice  Am curious, how are you going to get the drive to 10TB? There are ways to do with Roamio/Bolt, MFStools (or MFSR if 8TB or less.) I personally don't know anyone who has done it with an Edge, other than Weaknees. Wonder if the Edge partition setup is same as TE4 Bolt. You will have some interesting things to try with an Edge since starting fresh


----------



## aaronwt

tommage1 said:


> Very nice  Am curious, how are you going to get the drive to 10TB? There are ways to do with Roamio/Bolt, MFStools (or MFSR if 8TB or less.) I personally don't know anyone who has done it with an Edge, other than Weaknees. Wonder if the Edge partition setup is same as TE4 Bolt. You will have some interesting things to try with an Edge since starting fresh


Does MSFR work with the EDGE like the Bolt? That can be used to add a large drive like that. Although i think you need a special version of it to work with a drive that large.
MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## tommage1

aaronwt said:


> Does MSFR work with the EDGE like the Bolt? That can be used to ad a large drive like that. Although i think you need a special version of it to work with a drive large.
> MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


Sounds like we might find out  If I got an Edge the things I would try would be:

See what size drive it will format itself to full capacity.
Try an 8TB drive with MFSR only, both Sata to Sata and Sata to Esata.
Try larger than 8TB with MFST, again both Sata to Sata and Sata to Esata.

Again the I think the enclosure can be critical for the Esata upgrades as electronics/different chipsets involved.


----------



## mllacey

tommage1 said:


> Very nice  Am curious, how are you going to get the drive to 10TB? There are ways to do with Roamio/Bolt, MFStools (or MFSR if 8TB or less.) I personally don't know anyone who has done it with an Edge, other than Weaknees. Wonder if the Edge partition setup is same as TE4 Bolt. You will have some interesting things to try with an Edge since starting fresh


There is a newer version of MFSR that will format any drive larger than 8TB to 8TB, then I was able to use MFS Tools to expand the drive to the full 10TB.

I then copied over the season pass list of my Roamio to and let it run for over a month to confirm no issues.

I hope to do the same with the TiVo Edge when it arrives as it appears Weakness is doing something similar with their TiVo Edge upgrade.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

Yes, hopefully Tivo did not change anything with TE4 software for the Edge, partition layouts whatever.

You probably already thought of all this but I will post it anyway in case someone else wants to try the "tests". Should be able to do all the tests with one 10TB drive. First thing I would do is test the drive itself, full R/W/R as jmbach recommends. Would probably take days if not a week, but would KNOW the drive is good. Then the tests.

Put in the 10TB, let the Edge format it. When it gets to guided setup don't pull it, complete guided setup. Then can look at system screen and see how much it formatted itself. Compare to what hours should be for 3/4/whatever TB drives.

Next pull the drive, blank it, then let the Edge format it again. This time when it gets to guided setup pull it and run MFSR. Put it back in and it should see 8TB. MFSR 8TB only for this test. Can test with Sata and ESata connections to external at this point. If interested could run a day or two, do some recordings etc, see how it goes.

Last test and what you would end up using I guess, pull the drive and blank it again. Put it back in, get to guided setup. Pull and run MFSR. But this time also use MFST to get the full 10TB. Then can test with both direct Sata to Sata or Sata to Esata. ESata looks cleaner if it works. And it seems to work for Weaknees with their specific enclosure. I myself would feel safer with Sata to Sata if you don't mind having to run a cable out of the enclosure.

Good luck, am looking forward to hearing how it goes, whichever "tests" you decide to run


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> There is a newer version of MFSR that will format any drive larger than 8TB to 8TB, then I was able to use MFS Tools to expand the drive to the full 10TB.
> 
> I then copied over the season pass list of my Roamio to and let it run for over a month to confirm no issues.
> 
> I hope to do the same with the TiVo Edge when it arrives as it appears Weakness is doing something similar with their TiVo Edge upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Appears someone put a 5TB 2.5" SMR drive in a Edge. And not only does it work (at least it boots up), the Edge formatted the full 5TB!!! The post is in the upgrade thread.

Also awhile back someone was upgrading a Bolt or a Roamio. Don't remember which, and don't remember if TE3 or TE4. They put in a fresh 4TB. And they said "luckily it formatted the full 4TB". I kind of discounted it at the time. But maybe one of Tivos software upgrades changed something so Roamio/Bolt will format more than 3TB? Unfortunately I don't have any spare drives over 4TB but I might flip the 4TB into a TE3 test Roamio to see what happens. No subscription so can't switch to TE4.


----------



## tommage1

tommage1 said:


> I don't have any spare drives over 4TB but I might flip the 4TB into a TE3 test Roamio to see what happens. No subscription so can't switch to TE4.


Test with non subscription Roamio with TE3 inconclusive. It would not even format a 4TB drive to 3TB, under 2TB is all it did. Probably because of no subscription. Maybe someone else could test current maximum format with Roamio or Bolt? Make sure you have the latest OS version.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> Appears someone put a 5TB 2.5" SMR drive in a Edge. And not only does it work (at least it boots up), the Edge formatted the full 5TB!!! The post is in the upgrade thread.
> 
> Also awhile back someone was upgrading a Bolt or a Roamio. Don't remember which, and don't remember if TE3 or TE4. They put in a fresh 4TB. And they said "luckily it formatted the full 4TB". I kind of discounted it at the time. But maybe one of Tivos software upgrades changed something so Roamio/Bolt will format more than 3TB? Unfortunately I don't have any spare drives over 4TB but I might flip the 4TB into a TE3 test Roamio to see what happens. No subscription so can't switch to TE4.


I plan to upgrade my new Edge to 5T internal also. Edge arriving today. Couldn't find the post you mentioned. 2 bolts, 1 just died. All lights start flashing after a week or less.


----------



## tommage1

3 Cushion John said:


> I plan to upgrade my new Edge to 5T internal also. Edge arriving today. Couldn't find the post you mentioned. 2 bolts, 1 just died. All lights start flashing after a week or less.


Further down in this thread. Please post if your 5TB upgrade goes well, ie it works and Edge formats the whole 5TB.

Anyone open up an Edge yet


----------



## mllacey

tommage1 said:


> Yeah, the cable in the middle connects to the one piece Sata connection on the Edge board. But only uses the data. Then runs out of the Edge and connects to the extender cable which connects to the external case. They basically go Sata to ESata. When doing that the enclosure is very important, not all will work with a Tivo since there are electronics involved in the ESata connection. That case looks similar to what I used for my Bolt external upgrade. It is probably a Rosewill, mine is a Sabrent, I think they can be the same/similar. I personally prefer Sata to Sata, no Esata electronics to possibly cause issues. If I was going to do a Edge upgrade I'd try the cable I pictured to connect to the port inside the Edge (hopefully connection would still be snug after breaking off the tabs), run it out of the Edge, then have another cable connect to it, the second cable connects directly to the Sata port on the drive in the enclosure. Then the two cables connect in the middle. Use the power connection in the enclosure to power the drive (enclosure must allow separate connections to data and power to the actual drive).


I have received my 2 TB Cable Tivo Edge but have run into an issue with the SATA connections. It turns out, the Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) unlike the Bolt SATA connection on the mainboard.

Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) that connects directly to the installed 2TB SATA Drive.

Hopefully, I will be able post pics this weekend after I get the "eSATAp 22pin SATA to eSATA" cable and Monoprice 22pin Male to Male connection to begin my 10TB Tivo Edge upgrade.


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> I have received my 2 TB Cable Tivo Edge but have run into an issue with the SATA connections. It turns out, the Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) unlike the Bolt SATA connection on the mainboard.
> 
> Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) that connects directly to the installed 2TB SATA Drive.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able post pics this weekend after I get the "eSATAp 22pin SATA to eSATA" cable and Monoprice 22pin Male to Male connection to begin my 10TB Tivo Edge upgrade.


Right, that is why Weaknees created the custom cable. But couldn't you just use the cable with the male data Sata connection I pictured earlier in this thread? Just break off the two plastic tabs to the sides of the connector? On the other end could have regular Sata or Esata depending on how you are going to connect to the external, Esata port or direct to the data Sata connection on the drive. I'm assuming the one piece Sata connection on the Edge board actually has two connections within it, the data and the power. Since the drive just slides in. Up to you how you want to do it


----------



## mllacey

Some pics of my Cable TiVo Edge opened up.
Notice the on board 22pin Sata connection.






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> Some pics of my Cable TiVo Edge opened up.
> Notice the on board 22pin Sata connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Good pics. Especially the drive connection. It looks like two connections inside as I figured. On the left the data (7 pin). On the right the power (15 pin). Total 22 pin but actually separate. So might be able to use that male Sata cable (with the tabs removed) to plug in to the data connection. And leave the power connector empty since going to be using power from the external enclosure.


----------



## dianebrat

tommage1 said:


> Good pics. Especially the drive connection. It looks like two connections inside as I figured. On the left the data (7 pin). On the right the power (15 pin). Total 22 pin but actually separate. So might be able to use that male Sata cable (with the tabs removed) to plug in to the data connection. And leave the power connector empty since going to be using power from the external enclosure.


FWIW the combined SATA and power connector is very common, just not in average consumer products, it's the standard female jack in laptops using SATA, and used in hot-swap SATA bays, and also SAS/SATA-based systems, I have a few of the cables floating around the house.


----------



## tommage1

dianebrat said:


> FWIW the combined SATA and power connector is very common, just not in average consumer products, it's the standard female jack in laptops using SATA, and used in hot-swap SATA bays, and also SAS/SATA-based systems, I have a few of the cables floating around the house.


Yep, many external enclosures too. Including the "toasters".


----------



## mllacey

So far no issues using a SATA to eSATA cable to the eSATA enclosure.

The pulled ezStore 10TB WD pulled hard drive formattted to the full size with no issues. Also note the 22pin male to male adapter used to change the gender of the onboard 22pin SATA connector.































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1

mllacey said:


> So far no issues using a SATA to eSATA cable to the eSATA enclosure.
> 
> The pulled ezStore 10TB WD pulled hard drive formattted to the full size with no issues. Also note the 22pin male to male adapter used to change the gender of the onboard 22pin SATA connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Wow, that is wonderful, the Edge formatted the entire 10TB.. I wonder if that means any TE4 device (Bolt or Roamio) will also format at least 10TB now? Unfortunately I don't have any TE4 devices to test. That is a nice adapter, glad it fit. Turned out to be a very easy upgrade  Your external enclosure looks like mine, I can see the IDE data cable (unused of course).

You should post your upgrade in the upgrade thread also. I know the MFST and MFSR guys would interested that the Edge (or maybe any TE4 device) will do 10TB itself.


----------



## tommage1

Oh, what is the model number of the adapter and where did you get it?


----------



## mllacey

From Amazon....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V6QA4R6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_sclaFbFFZFCNT

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S6HTVGI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_taa_xllaFbTVQEDR5
















Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllacey

I'm cleaning up the installation before I close up the case and run to check stability. I've used plastic tie downs to secure the internal SATA connector.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpumpkin

mllacey said:


> I'm cleaning up the installation before I close up the case and run to check stability. I've used plastic tie downs to secure the internal SATA connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


What brand is that enclosure?

I wonder if this cable would work and eliminate the need for the adapter?https://www.amazon.com/BLUEXIN-ESATA-Female-Extender-Extension/dp/B07KWQ2M7Z/


----------



## mllacey

spiderpumpkin said:


> What brand is that enclosure?
> 
> I wonder if this cable would work and eliminate the need for the adapter?https://www.amazon.com/BLUEXIN-ESATA-Female-Extender-Extension/dp/B07KWQ2M7Z/


That kind of connector was proposed earlier in the thread and I have a similar one but found I would have to break off the tabs on the side to use it.

I based my configuration off the one from Weaknees seen earlier in the thread.


----------



## Kishore

Amazing job guys:thumbsup:

That is a Sabrent enclosure (going by logo)- you could also use Rosewill. 

Regards,
Kishore


----------



## mllacey

Final product...


----------



## mllacey

Kishore said:


> Amazing job guys:thumbsup:
> 
> That is a Sabrent enclosure (going by logo)- you could also use Rosewill.
> 
> Regards,
> Kishore


I'm using a Rosewill on my Bolt 10TB build but they have been out of stock for some time and decide to go with the Sabrent. My only issue with it is the flashing HDD activity light which I covered with black tape.


----------



## chiwolve

This is great work, thanks to all. Just moved from Roamio to Edge and very happy other than disk space.

Wondering if folks think this 14TB drive would be a recommended disk and level of risk for auto-format (i.e., is 14TB inherently more risk than 10TB drive?): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082LTQG89/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Also, can anyone confirm if this is the right bit to open Edge? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQEN9XS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A32N7SWXOMGPKQ&psc=1


----------



## mllacey

chiwolve said:


> This is great work, thanks to all. Just moved from Roamio to Edge and very happy other than disk space.
> 
> Wondering if folks think this 14TB drive would be a recommended disk and level of risk for auto-format (i.e., is 14TB inherently more risk than 10TB drive?): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082LTQG89/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm if this is the right bit to open Edge? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQEN9XS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A32N7SWXOMGPKQ&psc=1


I'm not sure about a 14TB drive as I only have 10TB drives but we were unsure about 10TB and it worked.
As for the bit used I was able to find it in my Ifixit tool kit.
























Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## philco782

Such a new product, no "parts" Edges on ebay :-( I'm imaging another empty Edge case converted to the external enclosure for a larger drive, one stacked atop the other. Might look pretty cool, like it was meant to be there. Like the way the Japanese SNES docked into the Satellaview peripheral. Aren't most of those really large 3.5" drives SMR? And that's not really a problem?


----------



## chiwolve

philco782 said:


> Such a new product, no "parts" Edges on ebay :-( I'm imaging another empty Edge case converted to the external enclosure for a larger drive, one stacked atop the other. Might look pretty cool, like it was meant to be there. Like the way the Japanese SNES docked into the Satellaview peripheral. Aren't most of those really large 3.5" drives SMR? And that's not really a problem?


Looks like light has been shed on SMR question here: Western Digital Comes Clean, Shares Which Hard Drives Use SMR - ExtremeTech


----------



## dianebrat

chiwolve said:


> Looks like light has been shed on SMR question here: Western Digital Comes Clean, Shares Which Hard Drives Use SMR - ExtremeTech


Yes, they came out with that two months ago when they got caught.


----------



## philco782

Well, so far it looks like Comcast has cut down their bandwidth to about 4 megabits/second for most channels, almost 7 megabits/second for the local network affiliates. So worst case scenario, the Tivo might be writing 6 x 7 mbps streams continuously, 42 megabits/second, /8 = 5.25 megabytes per second. 

In that light, a SMR drive may be able to keep up with the Tivo... It'll be a busy ass drive, rewriting shingles continuously all day long... So I wonder, there has to be a bitrate where a SMR drive becomes saturated to the point where it can't rewrite shingles fast enough and then there is no option left but dropping video frames, or making a host device (Tivo) that is not SMR aware to basically error out.


----------



## aaronwt

philco782 said:


> Such a new product, no "parts" Edges on ebay :-( I'm imaging another empty Edge case converted to the external enclosure for a larger drive, one stacked atop the other. Might look pretty cool, like it was meant to be there. Like the way the Japanese SNES docked into the Satellaview peripheral. Aren't most of those really large 3.5" drives SMR? And that's not really a problem?


SMR can definitely cause a major issue for writing a bunch of stuff to the drive.


----------



## tommage1

philco782 said:


> Well, so far it looks like Comcast has cut down their bandwidth to about 4 megabits/second for most channels, almost 7 megabits/second for the local network affiliates. So worst case scenario, the Tivo might be writing 6 x 7 mbps streams continuously, 42 megabits/second, /8 = 5.25 megabytes per second.
> 
> In that light, a SMR drive may be able to keep up with the Tivo... It'll be a busy ass drive, rewriting shingles continuously all day long... So I wonder, there has to be a bitrate where a SMR drive becomes saturated to the point where it can't rewrite shingles fast enough and then there is no option left but dropping video frames, or making a host device (Tivo) that is not SMR aware to basically error out.


Very interesting detailed information. I was surprised when Tivo came out with the Edge and found they were using an "AV rated" SMR drive. Was more surprised when some users popped in 5TB 2.5 "storage" type SMR drives and they worked, well at least they format and boot up. BUT as you say, in a Tivo any SMR drive will be "a busy ass drive". Even if it works. Soooooooo, why not just use an external CMR drive? Since it has been found the Edge will format at least 10TB itself. Very easy upgrade, probably $40 or less for parts (not counting the drive). While the Edge has not been out long enough to see how drives will last, I'd take bets that a 3.5 CMR drive will outlast ANY SMR drive in an Edge, we shall see, at least 2-3 years before will know (unless the stock drive starts failing earlier). Bolt and Edge drive issues are bad, because you cannot keep backup drives and even if you download to computer cannot transfer back if on TE4. With an Edge TE4 is the only option too.


----------



## chiwolve

Happy to report my 14TB external 3.5 drive formatted and worked on Edge. Thanks to all on this forum.


----------



## tommage1

Interesting, I wonder if there is any limit at all? Also wondering if this is Edge only or if TE4 on Roamio or Bolt will also format large drives over 3TB, maybe some TE4 update changed this. I'll bet jmbach would like to see an mfsinfo on the drive.


----------



## waterandland

How do I get MFSR Formatting Tool Program on a bookable CD ? I need to format a 4TB internal hard drive for a Tivo Bolt OTA.


----------



## tommage1

waterandland said:


> How do I get MFSR Formatting Tool Program on a bookable CD ? I need to format a 4TB internal hard drive for a Tivo Bolt OTA.


Have you tried just letting the Bolt format it? It's POSSIBLE a software update may allow the TE4 Bolt OTA to format over 3TB itself. If not for MFSR you may be able to download the ISO and burn to a CD? Is there some reason you want a bootable CD, you can just install it in Windows, then hookup the drive and run it. You'd have to read the procedure for MFSR, it's very easy, pretty much let the Bolt format the drive itself, pull it when it gets to guided setup screen, hook up to computer and run MFSR, then put back in the Tivo and continue.

I assume you are starting fresh? If not swapping drives around in a Bolt can lose everything, even if you don't alter the original drive. If you want to keep recordings/settings off current drive you'd have to use MFST.

By the way you posted this in the wrong place, this thread is for the Edge for starters. Questions about upgrading/expanding etc should go in the Tivo upgrade forum The MFSR and MFST guys monitor that forum.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

tommage1 said:


> Further down in this thread. Please post if your 5TB upgrade goes well, ie it works and Edge formats the whole 5TB.
> 
> Anyone open up an Edge yet


I posted my success on another thread. Easy peasy full 5T.


----------



## ford85

mllacey said:


> I have received my 2 TB Cable Tivo Edge but have run into an issue with the SATA connections. It turns out, the Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) unlike the Bolt SATA connection on the mainboard.
> 
> Tivo Edge SATA connection is 22 Pin (Power and Data connector) that connects directly to the installed 2TB SATA Drive.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able post pics this weekend after I get the "eSATAp 22pin SATA to eSATA" cable and Monoprice 22pin Male to Male connection to begin my 10TB Tivo Edge upgrade.


There is an adapter available on AMAZON Male to female SATA


----------



## Bane7

Why wouldn't you just use this instead of multiple cables etc?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B20WC8...d=1U7QWFQRKL054&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it_im


----------



## tasi

I was able to replace the 2TB drive with a 10TB and a Rosewill enclosure, thanks everyone for posting instructions.

This is the 10TB drive I'm using:
WD Red Pro 10TB NAS Internal Hard Drive - 7200 RPM Class, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 256 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD102KFBX
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084F34HZ6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And the enclosure I used:
Rosewill RX-358 U3C BLK External 3.5" Hard Drive Enclosure to USB 3.0/eSATA
Rosewill RX-358 U3C BLK External 3.5" Hard Drive Enclosure to USB 3.0/eSATA, Aluminum & Plastic, Built-in Cooling Fan and Fan Switch, Support 3.5" SATA III/II/I Hard Drive up to 8TB and UASP Function - Newegg.com

A few bumps along the way, initially I just booted the Edge with the 10TB drive, got to the guided setup and then encountered a boot loop screen that said it was reimaging.

So I popped the original 2TB drive back in just to make sure the Edge was working ok, it was.

Took the WD 10TB drive and enclosure and plugged it into my USB 3.0 port on my Win 10 PC, used WD Tools to erase the drive and then plugged it back into the Edge and everything seems to be working fine now.

I also disconnected the blue leds in the enclosure, no annoying blue light anymore.

The only issue I have with the Edge now is the remote won't pair via RF, I can only use it in IR mode.

Here's a pic of my setup, I used some velcro to attach the enclosure to the top of the Edge so it doesn't slide around.


----------



## tommage1

tasi said:


> The only issue I have with the Edge now is the remote won't pair via RF, I can only use it in IR mode.


Very nice setup. The "pro" drive has a 5 year warranty also if purchased from a WD authorized seller (maybe register it?)

As for the remote, not sure what you have tried. Try resetting it completely, there are instructions, maybe under "help"? Then make sure there are no other Tivos (at least ones that use RF) anywhere close when trying to pair. The remote will try to pair with any Tivo (or maybe even other RF device) that is within range. Unplug any other Tivos or maybe move this one to another room after resetting the remote, an actual reset, not just removing batteries. While doing if you are going to be using any other Tivos near this one not a bad idea to set the IR number to something other than zero too. Even when remote set to RF occasionally I see the red light for a short time, when that happens it is using IR and could control other Tivos in IR range. I have multiple Tivos in the same room so even though all paired to it's own RF remote I set the IR numbers different for each Tivo too.


----------



## keithg1964

My experience with pairing RF remotes with TiVos:

*Want to pair with TiVo #1:* Unable to pair with TiVo #1 not matter what procedure or steps I take.

*Want to use with TiVo #2:* Remote will pair with TiVo #1 instantly and continue to re-pair with #1 not matter what I do.


----------



## waterandland

I purchased the Tivo Edge 2TB 4 Tuner. Today, I opened up the Tivo Edge. Took out the 2TB Drive and successfully upgraded the internal drive with an INTERNAL 4 TB Toshiba Hard Drive. That's right! An internal 2.5 Hard Drive Sata III 6gbs 5400 RPM. I found that Tivo systems do quite well with Toshiba internal 2.5 HDD Sata III 6gbs drives. Also, best of all, Tivo Edge completely formatted the drive completely itself. Attached, you can see the proof that it works.


----------



## deepthinker

Well, been hanging in with my two, 6 tuner, 4TB self-upgraded Roamio Plus units since 7/2014, also running Hydra since first beta release on both and have still felt good with them (really okay with Hydra, like it, and don’t get a lot of the hate, but did buy and stop using a Bolt not long after it’s release within months after, because of heat, quirks, you name it. Bolt really was a POS release from TiVo). Recently though, noticed our “main” heaviest use Roamio has started having major sluggishness, just stops responding to remote input sometimes totally for a while, and from time to time has random reboots during heavy recording/playback ending up with missed minutes and two part recordings. (Main use Roamio has a ton of the wife’s saved ID crime shows, etc. and gets a mega workout, but it has issue and I catch hell. LOL)

Anyway, worried about impending unit/disk failure on the main Roamio and with the summer sale, figured it was a no brainer to buy one of the new Edge boxes (all non-Tivo DVR’s don’t hold a candle even with some folks hate of Hydra). Having to do an external/internal hybrid connected HD upgrade to me is no big deal and from all accounts seems like Edge is a lot better hardware wise than Bolt. My Edge should be here in a few days followed in the next week with the SATA/eSata adapter (found in this thread), black Rosewill eSata enclosure (used one before for years and like them), and a “WD Purple 6TB WD60PURZ” drive. Went back and forth on the drive after reading about CMR drives and thought I might be safer there than the WD Red/Pro drives to make sure I get a CMR drive and price/size ratio was good. Anyway, will check back and post once it’s all hooked up. Thanks to all in this thread already for the guidance though!!


----------



## tommage1

deepthinker said:


> Well, been hanging in with my two, 6 tuner, 4TB self-upgraded Roamio Plus units since 7/2014, also running Hydra since first beta release on both and have still felt good with them (really okay with Hydra, like it, and don't get a lot of the hate, but did buy and stop using a Bolt not long after it's release within months after, because of heat, quirks, you name it. Bolt really was a POS release from TiVo). Recently though, noticed our "main" heaviest use Roamio has started having major sluggishness, just stops responding to remote input sometimes totally for a while, and from time to time has random reboots during heavy recording/playback ending up with missed minutes and two part recordings. (Main use Roamio has a ton of the wife's saved ID crime shows, etc. and gets a mega workout, but it has issue and I catch hell. LOL)
> 
> Anyway, worried about impending unit/disk failure on the main Roamio and with the summer sale, figured it was a no brainer to buy one of the new Edge boxes (all non-Tivo DVR's don't hold a candle even with some folks hate of Hydra). Having to do an external/internal hybrid connected HD upgrade to me is no big deal and from all accounts seems like Edge is a lot better hardware wise than Bolt. My Edge should be here in a few days followed in the next week with the SATA/eSata adapter (found in this thread), black Rosewill eSata enclosure (used one before for years and like them), and a "WD Purple 6TB WD60PURZ" drive. Went back and forth on the drive after reading about CMR drives and thought I might be safer there than the WD Red/Pro drives to make sure I get a CMR drive and price/size ratio was good. Anyway, will check back and post once it's all hooked up. Thanks to all in this thread already for the guidance though!!


Sounds to me like you've made all good decisions. The 3.5" purple is a great choice IMO. You did not mention the specific model # enclosure you are using. The only other choice to make is if you want to go Sata to the Esata port on the enclosure or Sata to the Sata port on the drive. All the upgrades I've read about here seem to use the Esata port on the enclosure. And seem to be working well. However for ME personally I always prefer Sata to Sata, avoid the electronics in the Esata port (some Bolt Sata to Esata upgrades failed after software updates, I did Sata to Sata and mine has withstood all updates). The Esata upgrade is "cleaner", cable connects to the Esata port so can be easily disconnected whenever need be. With Sata to Sata you'd have two cables that connect together, one coming from the Edge, one connected to the Sata port on the drive, run out of the enclosure, and connecting to the cable coming out of the Edge (appropriate male/femaie ends on the cables). Also you'd need separate power/data connection inside the enclosure so can hookup the Sata data connection and the power connection separately. Works great with my Bolt and enclosure, everything is closed up and fairly "neat". And never have to worry about a TE4 update "breaking" the Tivo due to electronics in the Esata port. Good luck, either should work ok based on what others have done. This is what mine looks like, Bolt not Edge:


----------



## timeslide

Help please. I bought a WD Red 6GB Drive (WD60EFAX). Brand new TiVo Edge (OTA). Used a double sided male to male SATA data and power adapter into the TiVo. Then a SATA data cable from that to the drive. Then a separate external power adaptor for the drive. When I turn on the TiVo it just freezes on the “Starting up” screen. Will work fine with the stock drive. Have tried two of these WD drives. Ran some quick diagnostics on my MAC. The drives seem fine.


----------



## tommage1

timeslide said:


> Help please. I bought a WD Red 6GB Drive (WD60EFAX). Brand new TiVo Edge (OTA). Used a double sided male to male SATA data and power adapter into the TiVo. Then a SATA data cable from that to the drive. Then a separate external power adaptor for the drive. When I turn on the TiVo it just freezes on the "Starting up" screen. Will work fine with the stock drive. Have tried two of these WD drives. Ran some quick diagnostics on my MAC. The drives seem fine.


This is the first drive that has NOT worked with the Edge far as I know. Reason is probably it is one of those infamous Red drives that is SMR, WD switched some red drives to SMR without informing anyone (there are lawsuits). You most likely need to return the drives, current model 2-6 TB WD EFAX reds are the culprits. If you want to stick with WD go with a purple or the EFRX model red, not the EFAX. I'm PRETTY sure this is your issue assuming the upgrade with done correctly.

Just to check, you are not using an external enclosure or Esata connection correct, Sata to Sata? Other thing you could try is fully format or better yet write zeros to the drive first. Am still guessing it's the SMR EFAX though.


----------



## tommage1

Oh. when people find out the WD red EFAX is SMR and won't work for certain applications most people (including myself) just say to go with the EFRX or the purple. But perhaps the best thing to do is get another brand, like Seagate. The NAS Ironwolf is not SMR, Seagate has not switched any of their NAS drives to SMR and claims they will not. Or the Seagate AV drive, Skyhawk I think it is called? Kind of a protest against WD for what they did, it has happened to people in TC, before it was announced what WD did, no one could figure out why those reds were not working. Probably cost some people a good amount of time and money, not to mention those who bought them to use in a NAS.

My personal recommendation for drive upgrades is AV type drives (CMR highly preferred, not SMR), Skyhawk for Seagate, Purple for WD, not sure about other companies. NAS drives have NAS firmware, are specifically designed for NAS applications. A Tivo is not a NAS, it is an AV device, why not use a drive with AV firmware?


----------



## timeslide

tommage1 said:


> This is the first drive that has NOT worked with the Edge far as I know. Reason is probably it is one of those infamous Red drives that is SMR, WD switched some red drives to SMR without informing anyone (there are lawsuits). You most likely need to return the drives, current model 2-6 TB WD EFAX reds are the culprits. If you want to stick with WD go with a purple or the EFRX model red, not the EFAX. I'm PRETTY sure this is your issue assuming the upgrade with done correctly.
> 
> Just to check, you are not using an external enclosure or Esata connection correct, Sata to Sata? Other thing you could try is fully format or better yet write zeros to the drive first. Am still guessing it's the SMR EFAX though.


Straight Sata connection with a double male sata data + power adapter into the TiVo. Only using the data side between the TiVo and the drive. Using an external drive power source. No enclosure. No eSata involvement

.


----------



## timeslide

tommage1 said:


> Oh. when people find out the WD red EFAX is SMR and won't work for certain applications most people (including myself) just say to go with the EFRX or the purple. But perhaps the best thing to do is get another brand, like Seagate. The NAS Ironwolf is not SMR, Seagate has not switched any of their NAS drives to SMR and claims they will not. Or the Seagate AV drive, Skyhawk I think it is called? Kind of a protest against WD for what they did, it has happened to people in TC, before it was announced what WD did, no one could figure out why those reds were not working. Probably cost some people a good amount of time and money, not to mention those who bought them to use in a NAS.
> 
> My personal recommendation for drive upgrades is AV type drives (CMR highly preferred, not SMR), Skyhawk for Seagate, Purple for WD, not sure about other companies. NAS drives have NAS firmware, are specifically designed for NAS applications. A Tivo is not a NAS, it is an AV device, why not use a drive with AV firmware?


will try one of those drives. Thanks


----------



## JCava81

waterandland said:


> I purchased the Tivo Edge 2TB 4 Tuner. Today, I opened up the Tivo Edge. Took out the 2TB Drive and successfully upgraded the internal drive with an INTERNAL 4 TB Toshiba Hard Drive. That's right! An internal 2.5 Hard Drive Sata III 6gbs 5400 RPM. I found that Tivo systems do quite well with Toshiba internal 2.5 HDD Sata III 6gbs drives. Also, best of all, Tivo Edge completely formatted the drive completely itself. Attached, you can see the proof that it works.


Where did you find this drive? I see a couple places sell it but my consensus is this drive is available in a Toshiba external case you would need to pull it out of?


----------



## waynomo

chiwolve said:


> Also, can anyone confirm if this is the right bit to open Edge? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQEN9XS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A32N7SWXOMGPKQ&psc=1


Did you ever confirm if these were the correct drivers to open up the Edge?


----------



## Dan Cour

mllacey said:


> I'm cleaning up the installation before I close up the case and run to check stability. I've used plastic tie downs to secure the internal SATA connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


How did you connect to the hard drive within the Sabrent enclosure? Thanx.


----------



## mllacey

I used the internal SATA connector that is connected to the external eSATA connector.

The enclosure has both a SATA and IDE connector. Notice the IDE connector is not connected.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofis

waynomo said:


> Did you ever confirm if these were the correct drivers to open up the Edge?


Yes, any 4.5mm "gamebit" screw driver would work, I bought this set and the larger one fit the screws perfectly:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BF9CNNX

My Edge formatted and reads a PMR Toshiba 4TB 2.5" drive, which I installed internally once I pried the plastic case apart ;-)


----------



## zand94

bofis said:


> My Edge formatted and reads a PMR Toshiba 4TB 2.5" drive, which I installed internally once I pried the plastic case apart ;-)


Do you have a model number on which portal drive that was?


----------



## philco782

mllacey said:


> I used the internal SATA connector that is connected to the external eSATA connector.
> 
> The enclosure has both a SATA and IDE connector. Notice the IDE connector is not connected.


Groovy retro speakers there!


----------



## tommage1

bofis said:


> My Edge formatted and reads a PMR Toshiba 4TB 2.5" drive, which I installed internally once I pried the plastic case apart ;-)


The term "PMR" now includes SMR and CMR. So should use specific CMR or SMR when posting. I will guess your Toshiba is SMR, I don't think there are any CMR 2.5" 4TB drives. Seems many (but not all) SMR drives work with an Edge (the stock drive in the 2TB is SMR) but have no idea how long they will last. Anything under 3 years not good in my eyes. Don't think the Edge has even been out 3 years yet? CMR 3.5 drives, I'd hope 5 years plus, all my Tivos run 3.5 CMR drives, either internal where they will fit or external in enclosure for Bolt (don't have an Edge).


----------



## multiple

Is there any special process under the latest Edge release to get the 5TB drives to auto format?
Whenever I install my Seagate 2.5" 5TB ST5000LM000 drive the Edge will go into an endless reboot. I can reinstall the original drive and it works fine. I issued a factory reset, since others ran into an issue and which when you use wireless the Edge can go into endless reboot. The factory reset didn't help. I tried 3 of these drives I had on hand and all of them had the same issue. I had one of these in my Bolt for about 2 years now without any issues.


----------



## multiple

Got it working. My Mac use to report the partitions created by TiVo and other non standard Mac partitions. Not any more. Once I zeroed out the drive, the 5TB drive formatted automatically in the Edge.

Now I need to figure out how to close the case. This 15mm drive is just too thick. How has everyone else been closing up the case? Do you have to leave the shield off?


----------



## Peter Collins

I have been reading this thread for years and now I am ready to buy and upgrade a Tivo Edge cable system. I have been tempted by the Weaknees but feel that the $699 upgrade kit is too much money. I have watched the hard drive install videos and feel comfortable trying. So, I have three questions:
What is best 14 TB hard drive to buy?
I will buy the suggested screw bit mentioned on here. What is best Spudger tool?
Will Tivo automatically format drive or will it be a challenge?

Many thanks in advance for any and all help. I have loved Tivo for many years. The Tivo Edge will be the third Tivo. It will be replacing a Tivo XL4.


----------



## Sixto

I only go with Western Digital Purple drives, have been perfect for me. WDxxPURZ.


----------



## timeslide

Tried this again with a new edge. Western Digital Red 8TB which should be a CMR. Got through the initial setup which then had to reboot. System never completed its reboot. All three lights on front are blinking. Thoughts? FYI drive was in a rosewill enclosure. Connected by eSata cable to a double male sata connector to the TiVo. Rosewill enclosure is the same one others have claimed success with in this forum.

currently zeroing the drive with a two pass erase in OS X and will try again.


----------



## tommage1

timeslide said:


> Tried this again with a new edge. Western Digital Red 8TB which should be a CMR. Got through the initial setup which then had to reboot. System never completed its reboot. All three lights on front are blinking. Thoughts? FYI drive was in a rosewill enclosure. Connected by eSata cable to a double male sata connector to the TiVo. Rosewill enclosure is the same one others have claimed success with in this forum.
> 
> currently zeroing the drive with a two pass erase in OS X and will try again.


Hopefully blanking the drive will fix the problem. If not, it's better to go Sata to Sata. Some Esata may not work (since there is electronics involved in the Esata port on the enclosure.) One thing you could try while you wait, hook the stock drive up in the enclosure. Even though it is 2.5". See if it works through the enclosure. What is the exact model number of the enclosure?


----------



## tommage1

Sixto said:


> I only go with Western Digital Purple drives, have been perfect for me. WDxxPURZ.


Purples have always been my recommendation as they are all CMR (for now). However WD has changed the Purple line a bit. Some of the larger capacity Purples are now 7200RPM instead of 5400RPM. They will still work. But could be a bit noisier and run a bit hotter. Heat should not affect the Tivo since in an enclosure. However I myself might consider finding a previous model that is 5400RPM. They are still WDxxPURZ but the current model numbers have changed, for example the slightly older model 8TB was WD80PURZ, current model could be WD81PURZ or WD82PURZ. I think this change only affects 8TB and up models.


----------



## tommage1

Peter Collins said:


> I have been reading this thread for years and now I am ready to buy and upgrade a Tivo Edge cable system. I have been tempted by the Weaknees but feel that the $699 upgrade kit is too much money. I have watched the hard drive install videos and feel comfortable trying. So, I have three questions:
> What is best 14 TB hard drive to buy?
> I will buy the suggested screw bit mentioned on here. What is best Spudger tool?
> Will Tivo automatically format drive or will it be a challenge?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any and all help. I have loved Tivo for many years. The Tivo Edge will be the third Tivo. It will be replacing a Tivo XL4.


Hmm, well I don't even use a spudger, credit card or screwdriver could do the job. The Edge SHOULD format the entire drive with the latest TE4 software. You may have to blank the drive first. If you watched the Weakness video they go Sata to Esata on the enclosure. I myself prefer Sata to Sata, avoid electronics in the Esata port (Esata port may work on some enclosures but not others.) 14TB drives, any CMR (not SMR) should work. I'd stick with 5400RPM myself. Retail drive (CMR not SMR) good if cost no object and want full warranty. If you like to "shuck" the drive in a 14TB Easystore should work. However lose warranty when removing drive from the Easystore enclosure. I have an Edge on the way myself and will be trying a Sata to Sata 14TB upgrade with an Easystore shuck.

One more consideration, I notice the screws you have to remove from the Edge to open it up are below the sticker. So you have to punch holes in the sticker to open the Edge. Not sure if that will void the Edge warranty, it might. I am going to try using a hairdryer to soften the glue on the sticker, see if I can remove it without punching holes in it.


----------



## timeslide

Update I bypassed the eSata before seeing your response. That seems to have fixed it. We'll see if it holds. 8TB formatted otherwise effortlessly.



tommage1 said:


> Hopefully blanking the drive will fix the problem. If not, it's better to go Sata to Sata. Some Esata may not work (since there is electronics involved in the Esata port on the enclosure.) One thing you could try while you wait, hook the stock drive up in the enclosure. Even though it is 2.5". See if it works through the enclosure. What is the exact model number of the enclosure?


----------



## tommage1

Very good, now that you have it working make sure you don't switch any drives around, the motherboard flash drive now expects to see the 8TB when powering up. If you try another drive you will mostly likely lose everything on the 8TB (as a general rule cannot swap drives around with Bolt or Edge without losing most everything on the drive swapping in AND the previous drive).


----------



## Peter Collins

Thank you for your response. Would a WD 18TB drive work? Here are the specs: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...keywords=WD+14tb+purple&qid=1607638939&sr=8-4


----------



## tommage1

Peter Collins said:


> Thank you for your response. Would a WD 18TB drive work? Here are the specs: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...keywords=WD+14tb+purple&qid=1607638939&sr=8-4


That I cannot say, I don't know anyone who has tried a drive with that large of capacity. Maybe ask the question in the "upgrade" forum. Jmbach has mentioned drives can be upgraded to as much as 16TB with MFST or up to 20TB if you start with MFSR and then upgrade further with MFST. However not sure if that has been tested with an Edge. Perhaps the Edge would format itself but largest I know of that has been tried is 14TB.


----------



## tommage1

Peter Collins said:


> Thank you for your response. Would a WD 18TB drive work? Here are the specs: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digi...keywords=WD+14tb+purple&qid=1607638939&sr=8-4


I did a bit of research on WD drives, specifically 14TB. Could be the same for 8-12TB and perhaps 16-18TB. Here is my findings on that:

WD 8TB to 14TB drives for upgrades. | TiVoCommunity Forum

I checked some of the 18TB now. The R/N number for the WD Ultrastar DC HC550 (the 18TB) is US7SAR180. Looks like the 18TB Purple is also US7SAR180. So the 18TB Purple may just be a DC HC550 with AV firmware. I'm guessing a bit, based on the R/N number. I do see someone selling new DC HC550 for $485. So if Purple is just Ultrastar HC500 series with different firmware may be the same drive?

Western Digital 18TB 3.5" 7200RPM 512MB Enterprise SATA Hard Drive (ebay.com)


----------



## Richard D Young

waterandland said:


> I purchased the Tivo Edge 2TB 4 Tuner. Today, I opened up the Tivo Edge. Took out the 2TB Drive and successfully upgraded the internal drive with an INTERNAL 4 TB Toshiba Hard Drive. That's right! An internal 2.5 Hard Drive Sata III 6gbs 5400 RPM. I found that Tivo systems do quite well with Toshiba internal 2.5 HDD Sata III 6gbs drives. Also, best of all, Tivo Edge completely formatted the drive completely itself. Attached, you can see the proof that it works.


Is your internal Toshiba 4TB MQ04ABB400 still performing well inside your TIVO Edge??? It is identified as an SMR drive (not recommended CMR) according to the Toshiba website, so just curious if you are experiencing any problems (lag, screen breakups, black screens, skips, pauses, etc.) with your internal SMR drive. Thanks.


----------



## bguild

Has anyone been successful in using DD_RESCUE to clone the original Edge 2TB drive to a 5TB internal drive (like the Seagate) and then use MFSADD and MFSFIXADD to get the additional recording space?

Each time I try to do this, the Edge is bootlooping at the "Tivo has experienced a failure" screen.

I did follow the process for the 10TB Roamio expansion, here DIY 10TB Roamio as this had worked for some Bolts I believe.

Process to DD_RESCUE clone works great, and the new 5TB drive boots well.

It's once you try the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX commands that the drive borks out, and will no longer boot in the Edge.

Can anyone who has been through this on the Edge help a guy out?

Thanks!


----------



## dmark1867

bguild said:


> Has anyone been successful in using DD_RESCUE to clone the original Edge 2TB drive to a 5TB internal drive (like the Seagate) and then use MFSADD and MFSFIXADD to get the additional recording space?
> 
> Each time I try to do this, the Edge is bootlooping at the "Tivo has experienced a failure" screen.
> 
> I did follow the process for the 10TB Roamio expansion, here DIY 10TB Roamio as this had worked for some Bolts I believe.
> 
> Process to DD_RESCUE clone works great, and the new 5TB drive boots well.
> 
> It's once you try the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX commands that the drive borks out, and will no longer boot in the Edge.
> 
> Can anyone who has been through this on the Edge help a guy out?
> 
> Thanks!


Interested in this, did you ever have any luck? Thanks!


----------



## tommage1

bguild said:


> Has anyone been successful in using DD_RESCUE to clone the original Edge 2TB drive to a 5TB internal drive (like the Seagate) and then use MFSADD and MFSFIXADD to get the additional recording space?
> 
> Each time I try to do this, the Edge is bootlooping at the "Tivo has experienced a failure" screen.
> 
> I did follow the process for the 10TB Roamio expansion, here DIY 10TB Roamio as this had worked for some Bolts I believe.
> 
> Process to DD_RESCUE clone works great, and the new 5TB drive boots well.
> 
> It's once you try the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX commands that the drive borks out, and will no longer boot in the Edge.
> 
> Can anyone who has been through this on the Edge help a guy out?
> 
> Thanks!


That is probably a question for Jmbach. As far as "I" know, I thought mfsadds and fixes were for drives starting at a minimum of 4TB (and even numbers, like 4/6/8), then doing 2TB adds/fixes to larger drives. For a 2 to a 5 would probably be MFST copy and expand? Why are you using DDrescue, is your original 2 TB bad? If you are starting with a 2, MFST copy/expand to a 4, then could go 6/8/10/12 whatever in 2tb increments. Or just use MFST to copy/expand to the 5. Or just start fresh with the 5, Edge should format itself. I don't THINK you can go from a 2 to a 5 using adds/fixes (could clone to the 5 and have 2TB used on the 5) but as for getting the other 3TB, I'd say ask Jmbach. I don't think so but could be wrong, have never tried any add/add fix other than starting minimum of 4, then 2TB adds to larger drives.


----------



## dmark1867

tommage1 said:


> That is probably a question for Jmbach. As far as "I" know, I thought mfsadds and fixes were for drives starting at a minimum of 4TB (and even numbers, like 4/6/8), then doing 2TB adds/fixes to larger drives. For a 2 to a 5 would probably be MFST copy and expand? Why are you using DDrescue, is your original 2 TB bad? If you are starting with a 2, MFST copy/expand to a 4, then could go 6/8/10/12 whatever in 2tb increments. Or just use MFST to copy/expand to the 5. Or just start fresh with the 5, Edge should format itself. I don't THINK you can go from a 2 to a 5 using adds/fixes (could clone to the 5 and have 2TB used on the 5) but as for getting the other 3TB, I'd say ask Jmbach. I don't think so but could be wrong, have never tried any add/add fix other than starting minimum of 4, then 2TB adds to larger drives.


It's for my parents TiVo, they just got a 2TB Edge Cable. Probably won't do this for at least a year. Will most likely want to swap the internal 2TB out for a 8TB.
Goal would be for it to be internal and keep all settings, shows, etc.
Just wondering if anyone has done this on a edge yet. Thanks


----------



## tommage1

dmark1867 said:


> It's for my parents TiVo, they just got a 2TB Edge Cable. Probably won't do this for at least a year. Will most likely want to swap the internal 2TB out for a 8TB.
> Goal would be for it to be internal and keep all settings, shows, etc.
> Just wondering if anyone has done this on a edge yet. Thanks


Well there is no 2.5" drive over 5TB period (except for SSD and as far as I know no SSD works on TE4.) Internal is 2.5, and not all fit well. And the 5TB is an SMR drive, not recommended. Largest CMR 2.5" drive ever made was 3TB. CMR drives the way to go for sure, and the largest CURRENT model 2.5" CMR drive is 1TB. External sky the limit (I guess 20TB on TE4, far as I know no consumer model drive over 20TB yet?) Still want to go CMR, even the best 2.5" CMR drives usually last no more than 3 years in a Tivo, external 3.5 CMR, maybe 5-10?

If you are going big, might be better to do now and start fresh. Then nothing tricky needed, other than external which is not THAT tough. Unless worried about the warranty, the 2TB cable Edge is expensive if it has lifetime service. If you wait, and the current drive gets full (ie you REALLY want to keep the recordings etc) can be a process, also good chance of losing everything regardless. If copy fails even the recordings on the original will be lost as the map to the recording is on a flash drive, whenever you swap drives on a Bolt or Edge you can lose everything as the map will change, you need to research that.


----------



## dmark1867

tommage1 said:


> Well there is no 2.5" drive over 5TB period (except for SSD and as far as I know no SSD works on TE4.) Internal is 2.5, and not all fit well. And the 5TB is an SMR drive, not recommended. Largest CMR 2.5" drive ever made was 3TB. CMR drives the way to go for sure, and the largest CURRENT model 2.5" CMR drive is 1TB. External sky the limit (I guess 20TB on TE4, far as I know no consumer model drive over 20TB yet?) Still want to go CMR, even the best 2.5" CMR drives usually last no more than 3 years in a Tivo, external 3.5 CMR, maybe 5-10?
> 
> If you are going big, might be better to do now and start fresh. Then nothing tricky needed, other than external which is not THAT tough. Unless worried about the warranty, the 2TB cable Edge is expensive if it has lifetime service. If you wait, and the current drive gets full (ie you REALLY want to keep the recordings etc) can be a process, also good chance of losing everything regardless. If copy fails even the recordings on the original will be lost as the map to the recording is on a flash drive, whenever you swap drives on a Bolt or Edge you can lose everything as the map will change, you need to research that.


Probably will stick with the 2TB. It is a lifetime unit and not wanting to void warranty. To be honest now that I have been informed of all this I think the 2TB will do just great lol.
Thanks for the info.

Around 5 years ago I upgraded there tivo premier and put a 3tb drive in and kept all there settings and shows and they thought it was great. 
They were at around 80% space full with the 320gb drive and now 5 years later they are only at 10% full with the 3tb drive so the 2tb drive might be fine, especially with doing a little cleanup. Also this could last years and maybe once the warranty is expired maybe there will be other options available. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tommage1

dmark1867 said:


> Probably will stick with the 2TB. It is a lifetime unit and not wanting to void warranty. To be honest now that I have been informed of all this I think the 2TB will do just great lol.
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Around 5 years ago I upgraded there tivo premier and put a 3tb drive in and kept all there settings and shows and they thought it was great.
> They were at around 80% space full with the 320gb drive and now 5 years later they are only at 10% full with the 3tb drive so the 2tb drive might be fine, especially with doing a little cleanup. Also this could last years and maybe once the warranty is expired maybe there will be other options available. Thanks for the input.


Yeah, upgrading Bolts/Edge totally different than Premiere or Roamio, those 2.5" drives and map on flash drive. From what you say 2TB should be plenty for them. The stock 2TB drive is SMR, jury still out on how long it will last.


----------

